# General > Music >  big gig 2007: any willing bands or reccomendations

## K dragon

i have a good few of the local bands already on my list....i want more.

also does anyone know of a kickin blues rock group, styles of john lee hooker and bb king clapton, that kinda thing. pm me or email me.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> i have a good few of the local bands already on my list....i want more.
> 
> also does anyone know of a kickin blues rock group, styles of john lee hooker and bb king clapton, that kinda thing. pm me or email me.


I am sure the Gaels could do a set based on those guys for you if you ask them  ::  

Any chance this big gig could happen in June while I am home  :Grin:  

I am willing to volunteer my artwork services for free if you need it just hit me up with a message.

----------


## K dragon

im going to have a complete roster ready for late feb early march for bands who wish to play at the big gig II  on saturdays event.

anyone interested please PM me or Email me.

also on the friday there is a night dedicated to the younger bands, and the up and comers. younger being school bands and bands that dont get much time or opertunity to play. 

again pm me or email me if interested

----------


## Cazaa

Surely not the same K dragon:

</start quote>
_K dragon  
.Orger

Join Date: Apr 2005
Location: thurso

this forum sucks, i now officially retire from this so called "musicians forum"

bunch of stuck up fools, with rubbish ideals and rubbish morals.

stuck in the seventies and eighties with disillusioned newcomers.

thats barring (killarifts, docrock, and possibly clash 67, he fights for a good cause.)

but the rest of you are bossy stuck up people. god, i dont think i have ever been so disgusted by a forum in my ENTIRE LIFE. 

your either self indulgent, or so negative or selfish that well.....well im not sure where im going with this but i guess i just think you all suck.

seriously, your no help, and this is by far the worst forum ever. and i refuse to have anything to do with it. not that, it really matters but none the less its a decent declaration.

TOODLES YOU STUCK UP MUSO'S_

</end quote>

Would be really interested to know!

----------


## Deemac

Yes, I feel partly resposible for K Dragons previous outburst. He always appeared to be easily offended or rubbed up the wrong way (a true sensitive artistic type no doubt!!)

I did raise an eyebrow (or two) when I discovered that he was taking over the running of the Big Gig event from Googglebox (who is a high energy, hyper, type individual).

From my limited experience of running the Edge of the World Music Festival (EOTW) for 7 years running some time ago (1991 - 1997), one's personality needs to be VERY robust with lots of entheusiastic energy etc. 

Somehow K Dragon never struck me as this type of individual. He appeared to bemoan most of the Caithness music scene and most of its participants (that contributed to the org anyway).

I hope I'm very wrong and wish him all the best with the big gig venture which I witnessed first hand last year (and brought back lots of good AND bad memories of the EOTW type gig) ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

still believe he's looking for a drummer as well ::

----------


## K dragon

the roster for friday and saturday still  have free slots so any bands wanting to play pm me please.

thanks

----------


## moncur

> the roster for friday and saturday still  have free slots so any bands wanting to play pm me please.
> 
> thanks


Is it ok to ask what bands are already signed up to play?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

You could always try The Police? They're reforming in May, just in time for the summer festival season. I'll see if I can get you Sting's number.

----------


## moncur

> You could always try The Police? They're reforming in May, just in time for the summer festival season. I'll see if I can get you Sting's number.


The Police? My singers pop is a singer and was in the police. Thats right folks, none other than Retired cop Robert Sutherland from Northern Constabulary. I'm sure he'll jump at the chance to participate!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

All you need now is Bertie McLeod on the knuckleduster and Scott 'tiptoes' Wordie on the rubber bass, and yer set. Forget Walking On The Moon - how about Your Feet Not Touchin' Eh Grun' Until You Get To Olrig Street Cop Shop.

----------


## K dragon

these are the ones that are "confirmed"


friday night:

Colin
High Voltage
Waffles
Redwall



saturday:

Stevie Taylor
Duress
Empty Fortune
Astronot

need more for both nights.

----------


## cmack

im pretty sure that red wall aren't a band any more.

----------


## Jeid

I'm pretty sure that decision hasn't been made yet.

Are On Honre gonna play cmack?

----------


## nutty da drummer

nuh red wall are still together though the only original red wall member still in the band now is the guitarist, they have  got a replacement bassist and drummer.  :Grin:

----------


## cmack

aw rite, i wasnt too sure about that.

yeh i just found out we are down for playing on friday for now.

does anyone know what dates it is actualy on?

----------


## nutty da drummer

10th and 11th im told

----------


## Studio66

Redwall are still on the go,got Demo comin out soon and have no plans of callin it a day.  

Andy - Redwall

----------


## zebedy

whos ure bassist and drummer andy?

----------


## foreveruntitled

lets get more bands from wick involved!!

----------


## K dragon

there was more from wick but two have pulled out due to members travelling

----------


## cullbucket

> From my limited experience of running the Edge of the World Music Festival (EOTW) for 7 years running some time ago (1991 - 1997), one's personality needs to be VERY robust with lots of entheusiastic energy etc.


Does that include the 2 dayer EOTW at the FBI where for once the sun shone all weekend? One of the best weekends of my life.....
Give her diesel.....

----------


## Deemac

> Does that include the 2 dayer EOTW at the FBI where for once the sun shone all weekend? One of the best weekends of my life.....
> Give her diesel.....


Cullbucket,
Yes, I was at that one also. It wasn't an EOTW event - just the same production/supply company providing the marquees, PA, stage, lights, security etc.

The weather is always a critical element to this sort of events success. (Unless you have the pure grunt/draw of the likes of T-in-the Park or Glastonbury etc!!)

----------


## K dragon

so i have no chance then LOL!

----------


## Deemac

> so i have no chance then LOL!


Dragon,
You have to accept that the weather can play no part in any aspect of your mental planning. Just prepare for the worst case scenario logistically/ financially.

If your lucky (and global warming may be on your side here!!) and you get great weather, it will likely be the best event possible, crowds will flock to your event and you'll feel like a hero.

You have to have a positive attitude and VERY thick skin. ::

----------


## K dragon

working on it.

im keeping it very positive.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Rock The Boat, as they used to say at Scapa. Or was it the harbour?

----------


## cat89

has betsy twinkler offered or been asked yet? Pretty good band that  :Grin:

----------


## zebedy

ive notsed by the line up that you have older bands and younger bands...

in my opinion this is a rather bad idea for the older bands will have a bigger followings to younger but having the more experinced on stage all together is goin to bring a better crowd to ass having younger less experinced is not going to have as much.

I feel that it should be re arranged so u have older and younger * age maby not just expeirnced * mixed up!

seems rather unfair in my eyes

----------


## K dragon

friday for younger saturday for older.

i repeat...

friday for younger bands, giving them a chance to play in a enviroment not normally given up here. friday in a sense is a warm up night too, but im giving the youth of thurso there night to shine.

saturday for the older groups.

----------


## zebedy

a night to shine to who though... 

ure idea might be right, just an opinion shared once again by zebedy, whats the org for eh?

 ::

----------


## K dragon

for who plays the best and puts on the best show obviously.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> for who plays the best and puts on the best show obviously.


obviously Duress will be the best..................

----------


## fingalmacool

Are We To Believe That Chobbers Is A Fan Of Duress Or ?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

oh absolute duress endorsee & 1st rate duress wannabe

I'm still working on how to whack bones so I can play lead

----------


## Jeid

Is whacking really essential?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Although I don't think music should be a competition, I am backing *Waffles* to come out and kick ass and be the dark horse!!!! ::  

Get practicing guys and don't forget to turn the mic up  ::

----------


## moncur

> oh absolute duress endorsee & 1st rate duress wannabe
> 
> I'm still working on how to whack bones so I can play lead


I believe that chobbers has the rights to the name of 'Durness' The duress tribute act

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> oh absolute duress endorsee & 1st rate duress wannabe
> 
> I'm still working on how to whack bones so I can play lead


Just wear stilts, cover yerself in tire rubber, and play bass out of tune, and you'll make a convincing Reevalike  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

> Just wear stilts, cover yerself in tire rubber, and play bass out of tune, and you'll make a convincing Reevalike


U also have to waffle on as much as possible in between songs to become a true Reevalike. Just heard a live recording of us from our last viewfirth gig in december 2005 and our drummers count in was interrupted several times thanks to reevs waffling lol.

----------


## moncur

Anyway, back to the topic. 

Have u asked Wick band Jude to play? They are bound to be a favourite with the crowd.

----------


## Jeid

I actually believe that the count ins were interupted by the drummer himself... have you ever met a drummer who can count?

----------


## zebedy

no need!  ::   ::

----------


## foreveruntitled

> Anyway, back to the topic. 
> 
> Have u asked Wick band Jude to play? They are bound to be a favourite with the crowd.


 
Yeah, would be brilliant if they played.

----------


## Jeid

how about KW1 or Deja Vu or After Hours or... anyone else?

Who's doing the sound?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

How about digging up the bones of Discrepency, no?

----------


## Metalattakk

Er, no.  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

whats the exact date for this ???

month?

----------


## K dragon

august 10th and 11th


pm me contact details, if any, for jude and i will ask them to play.

----------


## zebedy

so K dragon give a look at the rosta now!?? in full as what u got now?

----------


## K dragon

friday night:

Colin,redwall,waffles,high voltage,on honre, liquid blue.

saturday:

boss hogg, astronot, empty fortune, stevie taylor, duress.


so i need more applicants before mid feb so i can concentrate on the gig itself.

----------


## BigKev

Excuse my ignorance and sheer lazyness to look for myself but when is the Big Gig on this year? 

I read the 10th 1nd 11th elsewhere but i cant mind which month its in!!

Im working on a band at the moment (slow progress!), and i would consider us to be quite inexperienced. But alas we are not very young!! Which kinda puts me off thinking about asking for a slot.

Can you imagine it? Redwall (In whatever one man band Andy comes up with! he he) would clearly out shine the likes of myself, who would actually make better use of my axe cutting down trees!!

Its a better split of the bands you have (and indeed more pc) into newcomers and crowd-pleasers. 

I agree with a previous post that the lineup should be staggered between the new/experienced bands throughout. In the form of maybe a higher concentration of new guys playing earlier and experienced guys playing later. 

This will give everybody exposure to different crowds. Also there will be less grief with all the experienced guys spread throughout the limelight of the two nights instead of packing all the big guys in a oner!

Didnt make much sense written down but i know what i mean!

comments?

p.s. What are the arrangements for technical as far ads artists go? e.g. lights and sound?

BK

----------


## K dragon

listen up for the last time, i understand everyones input but there are too many bands for one night!

im trying to give the youth of our music community a night to have to themselves. if they are inexperienced fine. but i have scouted most of the bands that are playing and they are more than worthy to play.

if you want that line up of young then old, then it gets cut down to one night, and half the bands play, and if thats the case then it might as well be held in the new redwood or holborn or way inn hall, with a lower sound rig and no lights or high staging, with lower grade equipment, where everyone can come and get hammered and not listen to the bands at all.

cause thats what your all asking for.

ttia arent a multi million pound corporation so everyone should be grateful that they are forking out what cash they have for this, and anything made at these events goes back into the town, as in more musical stuff, if there is a demand for it.

i appreciate evryones input, but if you want that format then the experienced ones will outshine the young. is it such a bad thing to allow young bands a chance to broadcast there sound in an enviroment and atmosphere where they can perform as a band and not stand in a small corner at the back of a pub where everyone is getting drunk and not really listening to the band, apart from the one old geezer who drags his drunk wife in front of the band and does a merry jig.

again as clash 67 wrote a while ago everyone shouts out for these kind of events but they tear it to shreds when its getting done.

and if the format you ask for is given then whose the unlucky young band that goes on stage first to a group of 15 people doddling about, who were eager enough to come on time, they play to a mediocre crowd and as the night goes on the crowd grows more and more and thats when the older bands play. they get the bigger crowd while that young band played to less than a high school classroom. does not seem fair at all. so i give them a night to their own. and to have a member of the musical youth community have doubts about a night dedicated to them is shocking.

----------


## midi2304

My 2p worth.

Friday night. Young bands. People go to Skins. All the young bands play in front of absolutely no one, confidence shattered.

Saturday night. Older bands. Everybody goes. PLace is heaving. Great night had by all.

Or Friday and Saturday nights, put a mix of old and young on BOTH nights. You end up with average numbers on both nights and probably an average buzz.

Tough call.

----------


## K dragon

midi i like your input.

constructive not destructive.

i see your point, with that.

mixing them had occured to me.
 shall consider that.

----------


## colin stoner

Just checking.......have Nemesis signed up for Big Gig?

  And if you need a suggestion for a jazz band, get Jitz if you don't already

----------


## zebedy

> My 2p worth.
> 
> Friday night. Young bands. People go to Skins. All the young bands play in front of absolutely no one, confidence shattered.
> 
> Saturday night. Older bands. Everybody goes. PLace is heaving. Great night had by all.
> 
> Or Friday and Saturday nights, put a mix of old and young on BOTH nights. You end up with average numbers on both nights and probably an average buzz.
> 
> Tough call.





> midi i like your input.
> 
> constructive not destructive.
> 
> i see your point, with that.
> 
> mixing them had occured to me.
>  shall consider that.


Pritty much what i said back at the near start of this thread!

Good to see he got the message correct. My spelling lets me down in my posts nobody understands me! lol

----------


## K dragon

nemisis are on

----------


## zebedy

> And if you need a suggestion for a jazz band, get Jitz if you don't already



HAHAhAHAHAHAHAHahhahaahhhahahahahahahahah

----------


## BigKev

Erm, the two nights with mixed is what i was going for. if you would read my previous post you would have found it!!

I am actually confused now, are you likeing the idea of two mixed nights or not? 

u dissagreed with me then u agreed with zeb. ?

Im not picking, but i think it should be evened out.

I agreed with zebedee before and i am again, although he actually repeated his first post aswell!! he he.

Ill endevour to write shorter posts in the future eh!

BK

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Erm, the two nights with mixed is what i was going for. if you would read my previous post you would have found it!!
> 
> I am actually confused now, are you likeing the idea of two mixed nights or not? 
> 
> u dissagreed with me then u agreed with zeb. ?
> 
> Im not picking, but i think it should be evened out.
> 
> I agreed with zebedee before and i am again, although he actually repeated his first post aswell!! he he.
> ...


hmmm you sound like you've been on the tea again kev, Earl Grey does funny things to you, I'll have you know...............

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> My 2p worth.
> 
> Friday night. Young bands. People go to Skins. All the young bands play in front of absolutely no one, confidence shattered.
> 
> Saturday night. Older bands. Everybody goes. PLace is heaving. Great night had by all.
> 
> Or Friday and Saturday nights, put a mix of old and young on BOTH nights. You end up with average numbers on both nights and probably an average buzz.
> 
> Tough call.


I agree, I think it should be mixed, whenever you attend a more than one day event like say T in the park or something, they don't out all the newer acts on one night and the more well known ones on the next, nobody would come for the first day. once the final lineup of bands is certain, I woud take what you think is your two bigest crowd pullers and put one on each night.

Imagine a situation like when your kids, ther is 12 of ya and the two best players pick sides for a game of footy, each picks a player he wants until they get down to the fat kid, that way you have a good selection each night and the headliners will pull along the people who really want to be there for the night to hear their favorite band top it all off.

I am of the opinion putting all young bands on one night and all older bands on the next night may be a disaster. But its early days and these are the things you got to think about.

good luck

----------


## Metalattakk

> Imagine a situation like when your kids, ther is 12 of ya and the two best players pick sides for a game of footy, each picks a player he wants until they get down to the fat kid, that way you have a good selection each night and the headliners will pull along the people who really want to be there for the night to hear their favorite band top it all off.



Good idea. Maybe they could 'tic-tac' for first dibs? Or would it need to be 'one-potato-two-potato'?

 :Grin: 

But seriously...good idea. Two nights in a row is going to be hard enough to get people to subscribe to as it is. Best to make it as hard as possible to decide which one would be the 'best'.

----------


## Deemac

How about a live webcam draw for the slots?

Great advertising, PR and you don't get blamed for who's one first/last and what day!!

Just a thought (though I know Jeid will contrive some glib response on a detail of the use of my English . . . . .  - he likes to argue it appears, on that at least we all agree).

Anyway this was another of those areas when as an organiser you just can't win. ::

----------


## BigKev

Aint had tea in ages chobbers!

its too much coffee is my problem.

Just another question ive come accross while pondering in the office.

What time is the gig planned to start on the friday? 

because its one of the working days of the week (well for a lot of us) naturally the concert would be planned to start after dinner. around 6 or 7 i suppose. on the same idea saturday is (for a lot of us) a day off. and im assuming more of an all day event.

so if the plan of "younger" guys on friday and "older" guys on saturday, would that not mean that you will be putting on a lot more older bands, to pad out around 12 hours, and fewer younger bands, to cram them into the 6 hours say, avaliable on friday night?.

Just wondering what your thoughts were on this Kdragon?

(p.s. this is not critisism)

----------


## K dragon

well other than the bands on roster nothing is concrete yet as its early days.


due to the response on the forum...


i will make it a mixed two day event.


also i quite like the internet live draw lol


i am planning to have the gig start at five and once we get a big enough crowd gathered start the music.

saturday is an all day event.

so once again if anyone has contact details of bands that they want asked to play or know they want to play then please pm me

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> well other than the bands on roster nothing is concrete yet as its early days.
> 
> 
> due to the response on the forum...
> 
> 
> i will make it a mixed two day event.
> 
> 
> ...


Could we get a celebrity to do the draw, someone like Hector Brocklebank  ::

----------


## Jeid

> Just a thought (though I know Jeid will contrive some glib response on a detail of the use of my English . . . . .  - he likes to argue it appears, on that at least we all agree).


 

Considering I haven't posted in this thread in 3 days, that was a pretty poor statement.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Considering I haven't posted in this thread in 3 days, that was a pretty poor statement.


achhh the children are at it again

with sooooooo many opinions & views I think that everybody should join TTIA & give the Dragon man's lug a rest. It's a hard task to be in charge of an event the likes of which is coming together for TBGII. Hats off to Gogglebox for last year along with my help along with a few others it worked out not to bad

Ahem I had some orger dude called Deemac pointing out the pitfalls then as well

I've been asked what my opinion is regarding the out of town location. I was at the last EOTW concert & it was nowhere near as busy as was hoped. It makes sense that all tha has to be done is take a taxi or a short walk BUT it's apathy

I used to play in Tain OK in various places & always had a reasonable time of it. We stopped gigging Tain for a while due to lack of a decent venue. Right OK the point is somebody bit upon the bullet & opened the Carnegie Lodge hotel as a venue, great stuff he tried his best to make it a venue worth going to & I suppose it wasn't to bad really, but the thing that put people off was they had to go slightly out of town. 5mins across the A9 to be exact & that small travelling distance was the difference between a packed house & a handful....................I've read all the threads etc etc & you could have the event on Mars & I'm pretty confident there'd be Martians in Skins before 12

Go for it Dragon, the only point I have to make & I made it to Gogglebox right on our 1st ever meeting & I'll keep on making it is that running alongside Belladrum tartan hearts is nuts. You could have a dance to mark the end of the gala & run the festival the weekend after. I konow a lot of people that would most likely support the local event but they have their Belladrum tickets bought & paid for

It's a hard world your in Dragon. Start feeding steroids to your chin

----------


## colin stoner

aye a live draw would be good to ensure there is no bickering about it's been rigged that so and so has to go first or on friday etc.

   Mixing the older and younger bands is a good idea to get equal people on each night

----------


## Tubthumper

Why not get Cinema For Thurso Group to do the filming & broadcasting?

----------


## theboss

> Why not get Cinema For Thurso Group to do the filming & broadcasting?


Now that's a good one...!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Why not get Cinema For Thurso Group to do the filming & broadcasting?


HAHA! Wonder what his...I mean "their"... lawyers would have to say about that?  :Grin:

----------


## Tubthumper

If you want your gig to gleam
Stand out from the poor mainstream
If you wish to hit big time
Rarified air, not pool of slime
Once decision has been made
You should get professional aid
In Thurso there's a corporation
Broadcast to the wider nation

BFT, BFT, Campaign for cinemosity
BFT, BFT, guaranteed animosity

In order to ensure success
You must your copyright address
And grab some words, declare your right
Defend that phrase with all your might
Ne'er mind 'bout silly legal things
Cos in your head you're king of kings

BFT, BFT, the group that's made for you and me
BFT, BFT, for negative publicity
A staff of one, himself he chose
With floppy shoes and a big red nose

And then it starts to get quite sad
You manifest yourself as mad
You try to sue the local town
Which causes charitable frown
The people who indulged your ass
Suddenly put you out to grass
And like a silly dilletante
You find yourself irrelevant

BFT, BFT, They tried to sue the world you see
Edge of the World and Big Gig too
Tea in the Park's the next target, Oooh!

The way to grab control you see
Is claim that words like 'Park' & 'Tea'
Are able to be grabbed for free
At least where applied locally
The problem is, in legal sense
(Forgive my seeming ignorance)
Is, (let me make sure it's spelt right)
The concept is a toad of plite!

BFT, BFT, We wonder who on earth are you
To fantasise and try and sue
A charitable local crew
BFT, Oh BFT, You really have fell out your tree
You need to see a shrink or three
Or go and get some therapy
(Repeat to fade)
Names have been changed to protect etc....I'm sure we could continue...however we might get locked!

----------


## K dragon

LMAO!!!!

cheered me up that did

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Now that's a good one...!


aye top comedy line

........... ::

----------


## Bobinovich

Genius Tubthumper!  I needed that...

----------


## Gogglebox

Priceless!!
A genuine talent Tubthumper!!

----------


## Tubthumper

Ta Much. Must have had some effect, the thread's not bin locked yet!

----------


## Reev

Aaaaaaaaaaah, i hath been away from this for quite some time, 

Yet more ideas spinning from side to side, well, im personally looking froward to seeing all the duress wannabe acts and, as ive read here, the how to be "Reevalikes" hahaha

all in all the big gig 2.................hhhmmm, the names not quite right, as the line up is it should be "THE WANNABE DURESS ACTS SHOW, With a hint of Reevalikes"

Yup, that sounds about right

HOOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

 ::

----------


## K dragon

not many slots left

----------


## foreveruntitled

so whats the current lineup?

----------


## K dragon

boss hogg

astronot

crimson tide

high voltage

redwall

empty fortune

waffles

stevie taylor

duress

colin

on honre

liquid blue

nemesis

----------


## zebedy

might be a bitty ahead in asking..

how long are set lists?

----------


## moncur

> might be a bitty ahead in asking..
> 
> how long are set lists?


This long <------------------------------------------------------------->

----------


## K dragon

not sure possible an hour to 50 mins

2 or 3 slots left people

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> This long <------------------------------------------------------------->


aye right that's only half a set............

----------


## moncur

> aye right that's only half a set............


lol nice reply. but 'only half a set' judging by some of your gigs would take up the entire weekend!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

yup. that's right

----------


## Gogglebox

You not putting Whiskey forward Chobbers???
or have you got another weddin on that night

Sold out to the commercialisation !! lol!!

----------


## Gogglebox

What do you make of the line up Chobbers?
Any opinions

Looks quite good to me, but as yo know im old and tone deaf!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> What do you make of the line up Chobbers?
> Any opinions
> 
> Looks quite good to me, but as yo know im old and tone deaf!!


here bey leave me impartial ::  

and as far as commercialism goes I'm an absolute musical prostitute

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I do reckon moncur will have the biggest pedal setup there. Should fit anengine to it & just get rid of the car

drive on stage

try again in 38 seconds

19

11

5

----------


## Gogglebox

> I'm an absolute musical prostitute


This comes as a shock to me!!   lol

Keep up the good work you tart!!

----------


## moncur

> I do reckon moncur will have the biggest pedal setup there. Should fit anengine to it & just get rid of the car
> 
> drive on stage


Well I was actually just thinkin of converting my trailer into a pedalboard. Its about 4ft x 3ft so should be big enough to carry all my gadgets. maybe wire up the pedals to feed off my car battery through the light socket next to the tow bar!  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

By that time... I might be in competition with you for having the biggest pedal setup. currently running 7 pedals with another hopefully being bought on Friday  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

> By that time... I might be in competition with you for having the biggest pedal setup. currently running 7 pedals with another hopefully being bought on Friday


Ah but my pedal rig is the best of them all. How? because mine has a pint holder on it!!!! Hmmm may decide to run my guitar through several amps simoultaneously just for the sheer fun of it lol.

----------


## K dragon

Ah but my pedal rig is the best of them all. How? because mine has a pint holder on it!!!! Hmmm may decide to run my guitar through several amps simoultaneously just for the sheer fun of it lol. - MONCUR


pint holder? moncur wins hands down!!

all hale to the ale!

and welcome the wine......for the ladies.

lol

----------


## Reev

Well it aint hard to have the biggest pedal board

js put as many pedals as possible together in one spot on a bit of plywood, who said you even had to use them

i remember years ago when silverstone played a gig in skinandi's, as due to....our guitarists memory being problematic, none of oure gear turned up, so we had the OLD skinandi's stage which wa srather large, looking extremely empty, so to fill up the stage we surrounded the drummer with as many symbols and symbol stands as possible to take up the room, and a bunch of guitar amps that werent even being used..........at the time it seemed clever....heck even by todays standards, you guitarists and your pedal toys....YOU DONT EVEN USE HALF OF EM, hahahaha  ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

the half I don't use are there for hurling at bassist type people

----------


## Jeid

> Ah but my pedal rig is the best of them all. How? because mine has a pint holder on it!!!! Hmmm may decide to run my guitar through several amps simoultaneously just for the sheer fun of it lol.


I have a pint holder, what use is a pint holder on you pedalboard? You have to lean down to get it.

I don't need any other amps.. I only have one sound

----------


## moncur

> I have a pint holder, what use is a pint holder on you pedalboard? You have to lean down to get it.
> 
> I don't need any other amps.. I only have one sound


Its not actually on the pedal board u nugget! its on the mic stand which is part of the pedal board! ooh stick u lol

----------


## moncur

Anyway, back to the topic. Are all the slots filled yet?

----------


## Jeid

So really, it's just like every other pedal rig?

Stevie has a mic stand with a beer holder, so do I.  :Grin: 

EDIT:

On topic now btw.

Was speaking to someone at the pub the other day(he reads here) and he reckons that leaving the Big Gig at the Dammies and facing the stage down the pitch would curb some of the noise issues from last year. Yeah, it'll still be bloody loud, but at least it won't be aimed at a housing estate.

----------


## moncur

> Was speaking to someone at the pub the other day(he reads here) and he reckons that leaving the Big Gig at the Dammies and facing the stage down the pitch would curb some of the noise issues from last year. Yeah, it'll still be bloody loud, but at least it won't be aimed at a housing estate.


Yip sounds like a good idea to me

----------


## Jeid

Of course it is  :Wink:

----------


## K dragon

still slots left

----------


## zebedy

got board! sorry lol

----------


## K dragon

LOL!!!!!!

class dude!!

----------


## zebedy

btw K


ure eppy 2 on teh acoustic shiz on the tube of you aint workin!

----------


## K dragon

yeah i know. it was working, youtube is being well picky with uploading at the moment, i have uploaded part two 8 times, so im just leaving it and hoping it sorts itself

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Good work Zebedy. I think the Big Gig has its official poster.

----------


## Deemac

Yes, Great poster Zebedy. Very professionally done.

I would watch copyright issues though. You'll get sued as this is far too close to the original design/concept. (And we have a certain someone who just loves this particular area!!) 

I'd recommend keeping it away from copy-cat type content. Just not worth the hassle.

Why not start an on-line design contest for new poster/logo ideas for the gig? (now's the time . . . )

----------


## Jeid

Why not ask someone who's good at this sort of thing to do it?

Like the person who did the poster last year(no, not Uppie) but the second edition  :Grin:

----------


## moncur

> Yes, Great poster Zebedy. Very professionally done.
> 
> I would watch copyright issues though. You'll get sued as this is far too close to the original design/concept. (And we have a certain someone who just loves this particular area!!) 
> 
> I'd recommend keeping it away from copy-cat type content. Just not worth the hassle.
> 
> Why not start an on-line design contest for new poster/logo ideas for the gig? (now's the time . . . )


Yeah the T in the park people seem to pick up this sort of thing very quickly, I remember seeing something in a national paper a while back saying about how they picked up on a guy who held 'T in the car park' in a village.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I'm still waiting for some band to actually start calling themselves T in the Park. That would be something. 

And speaking of Zeb's T poster - go with it; you might get a little 'heat' but, if anything, it will create more publicity and attention towards the Big Gig. That's what we all want... right?

----------


## K dragon

would love to but the ttia got more than enough heat last yearm and thats with using an ORIGINAL name, well a generic orignal name.

still on going battle i think.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Unreal, eh? A lot of fuss over nothing. Petty brownie-point scoring. Ach well... hope the gig goes well. Sorry I can't put my own band forward for it.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Why not ask someone who's good at this sort of thing to do it?
> 
> Like the person who did the poster last year(no, not Uppie) but the second edition


aye maybe, OR encourage & help the person who took the initiative to do a better & improved poster that won't infringe on copyright issues

mon the zeb...........

Pepsi's got a point as well because any publicity is good

----------


## Jeid

True, but I also think that K Dragon knows the TTIA won't go for anything that might get them a bit of heat.

----------


## zebedy

> mon the zeb...........


nods head and likes the sound of that! haha

but o dear, i gotta compare it til last years one done by the boss man!

Alot to live up til!

i shall try, with my extreme photoshop 
6.0

....

think like 12 came out not long ago! haha

----------


## Deemac

Version 9 (CS2) is the latest vesion. (CS3 in currently in beta).

Go Zebedy go, your the man . . . . . .  :Smile:

----------


## zebedy

:Frown:   ::  

*intimidated by big fancie software*


I shall give a bash then


I will post sumthin random tonight..

Ideas.. Do we want all the band names in it again?

----------


## K dragon

i currently have a competition being set up for members of deviant art to try and design a poster but zeb you come up with a good idea and i will scrap the comp

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> i currently have a competition being set up for members of deviant art to try and design a poster but zeb you come up with a good idea and i will scrap the comp


is there a prise for worst poster designed????

I'll join & enter if so ::  

encouraging words, zeb zeb zeb

----------


## zebedy

i think im guna stick with my orginal! with the T in the park gimic!

been tryin for the last hour


I canna get anything goin

need sum inperation... or how ever u spell it... u all know me by now ure all aware i canna spell!

grrr lol

----------


## Turkey

just wondering, is there any slots left? Just wondering if Unholy Confession's could play? (formerly White Noize) Would be great to hear, thanks very much!  :Grin:

----------


## zebedy

is your band name a song by Avenged Sevenfold or what ever there called?

----------


## Turkey

ummmmm yea i think so, i should of asked the others about that  ::  oh well but yea it's Avenged Sevenfold.

----------


## K dragon

Line Up:

boss hogg
astronot
crimsontide
redwall
empty fortune
waffles
duress
colin
saxaphur
high voltage
on honre
liquid blue
nemesis
plastic food
the retrofrets
sleeping with the enemy
unamed band

headlining saturday: saxaphur (spelling?)

headlining friday: LET THE VOTING BEGIN! (no voting for yourself)

also i could slot one or two more bands in but PLEASE get in touch with me NOW.

----------


## BigKev

Forgive my ignorance,

but who are Saxaphur?

We could always call it "TTIA in the Park"

or on the same spin "Gig on the Dammys"

Just a sugestion.....

Guitar for Sale!!

----------


## theboss

"Saxaphur" or "Saxifer" which I believe is the spelling for it is the new name for "The Stevie Taylor Band".

----------


## moncur

> "Saxaphur" or "Saxifer" which I believe is the spelling for it is the new name for "The Stevie Taylor Band".


Ah i see i see! but honestly, i reckon everyones still gonna refer to them as 'Stevie Taylor's band' lol.

----------


## theboss

Aye you're probably right.

I think Stevie just didn't want all the attention on him and felt the rest of the band should be recognised as part of it as well.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Well I am not the best person to say because I have lost touch with the scene, but having listen to a lot of local bands music online, if Astronot play as good live as their demo tracks are I would voite them as a headliner for Friday night?

----------


## Jeid

I think we'd be looking to play on the Saturday sometime, but thanks very much for the recommendation, much appreciated... that is however, just my opinion.. others might think differently. We'd play either night I think.

Here's a question for K Dragon though... what's the crack with gear this year? Probably a good idea to start sorting that shizzle out again.

----------


## zebedy

Tide for HEADLINE!?!?!?!

----------


## K dragon

sound is being sorted soon.

gear is bring your own shizz.

amps and what not i will sort out.

and as much as i would like to say that it is time to sort out that not yet it aint. no point getting gear if you have nowhere to put your gear and band on!

also things like toilets food, etc etc etc.

so wait a bit longer yet pweese lol

im going to start another thread for the voting soon so keep an eye out.

later dudes and dudettes

----------


## nutty da drummer

you said my band has a space and just so you know its REMAND.

----------


## Leadhead

I find it a tad unfiar that the votin thing got puled early. Astronot shouldn't headline. Why? Because all the kidds will b in there beds by then!

BOSS HOGG should headline!

----------


## theboss

> I find it a tad unfiar that the votin thing got puled early. Astronot shouldn't headline. Why? Because all the kidds will b in there beds by then!
> 
> BOSS HOGG should headline!


Awww come on now. Just cos your choice didn't win doesn't mean you should throw your toys out the pram. Who cares who headlines? Saturday nights headliners are yet to play a gig in their current form but no-one has moaned about that!

Ok, being in both bands that you mention allows me to be the one to respond to your message without any worry of being set upon by the music board hounds (I hope) but I think you'll find that both bands have very similar age groups of people who follow them and it is unfair to dismiss Astronot because you consider them a band for kiddies.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

Poor old K Dragon, no matter what he tries to do, it ends up getting pulled to pieces. I think it was a remarkably fair way of doing it, to setup a poll, but still people complain.. Ahh well, thats the caithness musical scene for you.

Personally, I'd have rather seen Duress headline the friday night, with Reeves random banter, and Bones powerposing, theyre ideal headliners :-), but popular opinion is against that it seems, and I'm sure Astronot will be great.

I think the reason no one is complaining about Stevie playing the saturday night headline, is cos, well, its Stevie He always pulls in a good crowd, and with the Fats band not playing, and Estrella not doing it again, surely he's the obvious choice round here?

Oh, and as we polled 2nd, (with a whole 9 votes, about 8 more than people I knew actually liked us *lol*), do we get 2nd slot?  :Smile:  Is this what stardom feels like? *rofl* no more autographs people, please  :Smile: 

Its all good fun folks, just hope lots of people turn up on the days, and have a great time listening to local bands doing their thing. And please try and support K Dragon, he must be regretting taking all this on, and he needs to be supported, not slammed for every choice he tries to make. Surely this is a good event for the local scene. Just go with the flow, however its setup, and have fun :-)

----------


## theboss

> I think the reason no one is complaining about Stevie playing the saturday night headline, is cos, well, its Stevie  He always pulls in a good crowd, and with the Fats band not playing, and Estrella not doing it again, surely he's the obvious choice round here?


I wasn't complaining about Stevie, Kev. Can't wait to see the new band in action. I've been to a few of their rehearsals and they're sounding tight. Nothing like some classic rock/metal action in a field late on an August evening. Superb!

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> I wasn't complaining about Stevie, Kev. Can't wait to see the new band in action. I've been to a few of their rehearsals and they're sounding tight. Nothing like some classic rock/metal action in a field late on an August evening. Superb!


Oh, I know you werent complaining mate, just commenting as to why no-one else seems to be either, given the complaints about just about everything else. I'm looking forward to hearing the new band myself  :Smile:

----------


## theboss

> Oh, I know you werent complaining mate, just commenting as to why no-one else seems to be either, given the complaints about just about everything else. I'm looking forward to hearing the new band myself


No probs Kev. You guys got anything coming up? Haven't heard/seen PF play in ages.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> No probs Kev. You guys got anything coming up? Haven't heard/seen PF play in ages.


Things have been pretty quiet with us for a while, we have a new drummer now, so going through a bit of a 'getting used to each other' phase, but he's fitting right in, and we've been told we sound really good with him,so looking forward to getting out and playing. Finally starting to make some progress on some new material too, which is always a plus.  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

> Personally, I'd have rather seen Duress headline the friday night, with Reeves random banter, and Bones powerposing, theyre ideal headliners


Cheers dude, hopefully someone will have invented the 'Pay as you Talk' Microphone by then. Thus limiting Reevs random gibberish between songs to 'Hello, We are Duress' and, 'Goodnight, We are Duress, You've been a great crowd' lol.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Cheers dude, hopefully someone will have invented the 'Pay as you Talk' Microphone by then. Thus limiting Reevs random gibberish between songs to 'Hello, We are Duress' and, 'Goodnight, We are Duress, You've been a great crowd' lol.


Lol, that would be an awesome invention. On the other hand, it quite useful to have him gibbering between songs, while the rest of us argue about what we're going to play next  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

It is sad that, in a forum like this, a musician can refer to the most up front successful local band as " Entrails". This illustrates perfectly  my feelings about the culprit who plays, I believe, in a band called "Astrocrap". Estrella may not be your cup of tea but their CD is lightyears ahead of anything else I have heard from a young local band. They seem to have gone to Aberdeen for the Right reasons and have stayed and are getting somewhere which is more can be said for he who calls them Entrails. Grow Up Jeid!!!!
I have no doubt that the protagonist will try excuses and his usual bland banter but this piece of childish pique is uncalled for and distasteful.
Whatever his reply to this, my point is made, and I will not reply. ::

----------


## theboss

Aaaah, Gleber2. How interesting it is to read your statement sticking up for a band who in the past I have heard you refer to as "a bunch of cocky upstarts" amongst other distasteful phrases which a man of your supposed intellect would never dream of saying about a fellow musician. Now there's a thought, it was maybe wrong of Jeid to make fun of a local act just because they do not produce his taste of music or for that matter get on with them in a personal sense however, you seem to quickly forget past incidents out with and also on this very forum where you have publicly verbally abused not only people personally but also their musical ability. You can't come on here acting like some form of Superman protecting the innocent and fighting the baddies when you yourself know just as well as I do that there is no-one who has managed to fall out with as many Caithness rock/blues/country musicians as you have.

I agree that the Estrella E.P is very well produced and has been mixed and mastered to a high level however that doesn't mean that I enjoy their music whether it be live or recorded. If you feel it's lightyears ahead then that's fine, that's your opinion. I personally think it was written between 1977 and 1988 but what would I know.

I find it laughable that you call Jeid's (and my own) band "Astrocrap" and would argue that you have never even attended an Astronot gig to make that kind of judgment. At least Jeid has seen Estrella! It is however your opinion and if it wasn't for the threat of the mods throwing me off this forum which we all seem to consider as the be all and end all off music discussion in Caithness and the fact that name calling isn't something I want to get into then I would be delighted to post equally hilarious adjustments to your own bands name... though I'm more than confident that you've been called worse than what I could come up.

I know, how about you come along to our E.P launch in Skinandi's on the 24th of March? We'll even send you an invitation so you wouldn't have to pay. You can make a proper judgement of the band then. That would make a great night out eh? Astronot, Boss Hogg, Crimson Tide, Stevie Taylor, Mark Wright and Gleber2, all one big happy family. We could bury the hatchet over all those silly SILLY incidents that were blown out of proportion by our very own local music God (is that name calling?... Nah!) and we could have a nice drink and a chat together. Can't wait!

I await a great reply!

----------


## Gleber2

Called you Astrocrap to make a point and the point has been taken by a few if not by yourself. When I called Estrella a bunch of cocky young upstarts, they were. This was on a personal level, not a musical one. They have gone on to achieve a lot of what they set out to do and my opinions have changed somewhat.

You might, although I doubt it, want to see a hatchet buried. In that I have absolutely no interest. 
Trying to think where I abused peoples musical ability on this forum and can't. Personally I have replied and defended many times on a personal level. For one such as myself, who views 95% of all modern music to be crap, I cannot see a point to my coming to the March gig as nothing you could play would appeal to me and nothing you could possibly say could change my opinion of Jeid and his childish jealousy.

As you say we are all entitled to our opinions, me no less than you. BTW where do you get the God bit?

----------


## theboss

A very dignified response Gleber2. You're argumentitive streak has gone I see. Fair enough!

There was a point where you verbally abused someone on this forum and I believe the thread was removed, anyway, makes no difference now.

I couldn't care less about burying the hatchet you're right. We all have our opinions on what went on during that time and i'm sure you still think you were right as do the others involved including myself.

I know your opinions on modern music as i've heard you voice your opinions on it many times however surely as a man who is so up to date on the modern technology used to create todays music you would give the actual music a chance as well. Trends and tastes move on, along with the technology. Maybe you should at least try it?

We'll send you an invite anyway! Go on, support local music like others have supported you over the years!

----------


## Gleber2

> A very dignified response Gleber2. You're argumentitive streak has gone I see. Fair enough!
> 
> There was a point where you verbally abused someone on this forum and I believe the thread was removed, anyway, makes no difference now.
> 
> I couldn't care less about burying the hatchet you're right. We all have our opinions on what went on during that time and i'm sure you still think you were right as do the others involved including myself.
> 
> I know your opinions on modern music as i've heard you voice your opinions on it many times however surely as a man who is so up to date on the modern technology used to create todays music you would give the actual music a chance as well. Trends and tastes move on, along with the technology. Maybe you should at least try it?
> 
> We'll send you an invite anyway! Go on, support local music like others have supported you over the years!


My arguementative streak is stronger than ever but it is difficult to find some-one worth arguing with on this board. I am bang up to date with musical forms and trends, 95% of which is crap. I am more up to date about modern music than you are about me and my music.

----------


## theboss

> My arguementative streak is stronger than ever but it is difficult to find some-one worth arguing with on this board. I am bang up to date with musical forms and trends, 95% of which is crap. I am more up to date about modern music than you are about me and my music.


Someone worth arguing with? There you go putting yourself above everyone as per usual! If that's your opinion of folk on this board then it's no wonder people enjoy arguing with you.

Again, opinions... you state 95% of modern musical forms and trends are 'crap', fine, that's your opinion, but i'm pretty confident that the 90,000 people who attend T in the Park every year would disagree, and like you, that is there opinion. That's fine.

You're right about one thing though. I am not up to date on what you are doing musically these days, but then I haven't had an invite to the lighthouse or any of your gigs for nearly 18 months now. I've just invited you to my gig though... go on!!! Come along! I'll get that invite out to you tomorrow.

----------


## K dragon

damn! and i have to pay to get in.

(sits in corner sulking)

looking forward to that gig, my other half ahsnt heard any of the local groups and im dragging her along, so should be interesting.

plus i have not heard crimson tide in ages, alog with boss hogg.

oh and jeid, there was a new song you played towards the end of your set list at the halloween gig, lot of attitude to it, you know the one me and my mate were madly head banging to lol looking forward to hearing that song.

should be a good night plus im looking forward to seeing what the (grits teeth) new y not bar looks like.

----------


## zebedy

have we got a place to have this gig yet?

----------


## K dragon

i thought it was blatently obvious that it was the dammies

----------


## Gleber2

> Someone worth arguing with? There you go putting yourself above everyone as per usual! If that's your opinion of folk on this board then it's no wonder people enjoy arguing with you.
> 
> Again, opinions... you state 95% of modern musical forms and trends are 'crap', fine, that's your opinion, but i'm pretty confident that the 90,000 people who attend T in the Park every year would disagree, and like you, that is there opinion. That's fine.
> 
> You're right about one thing though. I am not up to date on what you are doing musically these days, but then I haven't had an invite to the lighthouse or any of your gigs for nearly 18 months now. I've just invited you to my gig though... go on!!! Come along! I'll get that invite out to you tomorrow.


 Away wi' ye loon!! The people, I find, that are worth arguing with on this forum don't argue with me, they discuss. In the case of most of the young muso's I have had disputes with , the old adage well applies, " You can't argue with ignorance", and I would apply that to anyone whose has actually enjoyed the garbage that I have seen and heard playing at T in the Park. If 1,000,000 people like a piece of crap, it is still a peice of crap.
There is no band on planet earth would induce me to spend a Saturday evening in Skinnandi's so send your free invite to K. Dragon.

----------


## the_big_mac

This thread is lethal!  Mon TheBoss    :Grin: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

> It is sad that, in a forum like this, a musician can refer to the most up front successful local band as " Entrails". This illustrates perfectly  my feelings about the culprit who plays, I believe, in a band called "Astrocrap". Estrella may not be your cup of tea but their CD is lightyears ahead of anything else I have heard from a young local band. They seem to have gone to Aberdeen for the Right reasons and have stayed and are getting somewhere which is more can be said for he who calls them Entrails. Grow Up Jeid!!!!
> I have no doubt that the protagonist will try excuses and his usual bland banter but this piece of childish pique is uncalled for and distasteful.
> Whatever his reply to this, my point is made, and I will not reply.


They've got somewhere? Where exactly have they got themselves Fats?

So let me get this right, I can't call Estrella, "Entrails" (and yes, I do think their music is guff), but it's perfectly ok for you to call "95% of modern music rubbish"... double standards much?

I've got no excuses. As I've said in the past, I don't have any problems telling people what I think of them. Unlike you who surrounds yourself with "yes men", I prefer people who'll tell me exactly what they think. Darren and I regularly argue over the littlest things regarding the band. We're up front and to the point with each other. I'd much rather he was like that instead of just agreeing with all my musical ideas.




> Called you Astrocrap to make a point and the point has been taken by a few if not by yourself. When I called Estrella a bunch of cocky young upstarts, they were. This was on a personal level, not a musical one. They have gone on to achieve a lot of what they set out to do and my opinions have changed somewhat.


What difference does it make if it was on a personal level or a musical level... you're missing the point, you still slagged them off. You're not exempt just because it was personal.




> My arguementative streak is stronger than ever but it is difficult to find some-one worth arguing with on this board. I am bang up to date with musical forms and trends, 95% of which is crap. I am more up to date about modern music than you are about me and my music.


Up to date with musical forms? Does that include digital recording? Could you explain what dithering is then?




> Away wi' ye loon!! The people, I find, that are worth arguing with on this forum don't argue with me, they discuss. In the case of most of the young muso's I have had disputes with , the old adage well applies, " You can't argue with ignorance", and I would apply that to anyone whose has actually enjoyed the garbage that I have seen and heard playing at T in the Park. If 1,000,000 people like a piece of crap, it is still a peice of crap.
> There is no band on planet earth would induce me to spend a Saturday evening in Skinnandi's so send your free invite to K. Dragon.


Aye, In your opinion it's a piece of crap. Just because you don't enjoy it, doesn't mean everyone else shouldn't (apart from your disciples of course).

You've got your head jammed so far up your own arse, you know that? You seem to think that everyone should live by the rules you set. I tell you what lad, I couldn't give a toss what you think, I really couldn't. You sit in your bloody lighthouse thinking you're the king. Well you're not. I'm sick of your "holier than thou" attitude to people and music. Just because you've played music since the stone age(and it shows), you don't know everything. The fact that you don't even give modern music a chance shows your ignorance.

You're stuck in the past gramps... stuck in the past...

----------


## Gleber2

I must admit that, in the past, I have found myself annoyed and even angry at some of your posts but this one has me splitting my sides with laughter.
How beautifully you display to the world your childish, petty mind.
BTW I was using my first computer to record with when you were three years old and you would find that I have more than a fair knowledge of computer terminology having bought E Magic ten years ago before going on to Protools.
Once called you a pratt on this forum and you have done nothing but illustrate the veracity of this appellation ever since. What makes you think I don't give modern music a chance? You are, as usual, jumping to erroneous conclusions from insufficient evidence.
Have your say next Jeid but the level of your vituperation will not, I am sure, warrant a response.

----------


## Jeid

I love how you always avoid the questions asked and try to make out that you're not bothered. The simple answer for everyone to see, is that you don't have answers... all talk and no action, as always with you, you old fool.

If you do indeed give modern music a chance, I'll be seeing you on the 24th... if not, then I rest my case.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

careful now jeid ::

----------


## Gleber2

> I love how you always avoid the questions asked and try to make out that you're not bothered. The simple answer for everyone to see, is that you don't have answers... all talk and no action, as always with you, you old fool.
> 
> If you do indeed give modern music a chance, I'll be seeing you on the 24th... if not, then I rest my case.
> 
> Away you go and smoke a bowl...


Yawn!!!!!!!!
Everyword you spew, my bairnie, illustrates how purile you thought process's are. Keep it up, and let the whole world see you for what you are.

----------


## theboysintheband

Are The Maydays part of the 5% u do like Gleber? Lol!!

----------


## Gleber2

> Are The Maydays part of the 5% u do like Gleber? Lol!!


I have a great respect for your abilities and so far I am quite impressed by what I have heard of your band. Anyway, your a nice, humble chiel with a lot of talent. I respect most people I can say that of. How did the Glasgow/Edinburgh gigs go.
Watch yerself Darren, they might call you a yesman or a disciple. :Smile:

----------


## theboysintheband

Much appreciated!Lol! Glasgow was a disaster! Wrong venue for our genre and all that! Better sound and venue for 1st Edinburgh one but no a big crowd! But the second was all that u'd ask for in a gig!

Im kinda hi-jackin' a thread here! I'll just state that I'm remaining neutral!


Sticks and stones...

----------


## Jeid

Childish? Hahaha... take a look at your signature

I'll get your dummy for you shall I?

----------


## fingalmacool

Remember in the deep dark history of this thread, it started with a innocent question, and now it dived into the realms of character/caricature assassination. Why have we got there, I havn't a scooby, could it be a clash of the titans, certainly one side is a titan, the other well we wait and see. Regardless if you like J fats or not, every now and again hard graft pays off, and if you witnessed the performance in the newmarket last weekend, you have to dob your hat and respect!. There have been times that i have watched J.f perform and the spark just wasn't there, but you cant be kickin every night, and he would be the first to say this, The crux of of this point is the whole band, chobbs and willy, who are without doubt masters of their chosen art, or in chobbs case any art in music,(how is he on the jewish harp?)So where does that leave the young pretender, well its a long road to be remembered, and so far he hasn't got his trainers dirty yet, but he has time on his hands, and as the song goes, the road is long, so we listen and wait. With all this slagging going on there must be a song forming some where.

----------


## Gleber2

Thankyou, Sir, for your kind words. 
There are several different ways to go about playing music. There is the simple way, play the same songs in the same way for years after painstakingly learning the parts. The vital part of music is therefore missing and this is probably why I dislike modern music so much.  At the other extreme you have musicians like myself who are improvisers and never play the same song  in the same way twice. It is impossible to be kicking every night if you play like the latter. However, when it does kick, the audience knows it and the music can fly, as it did last week in the Newmarket. Once you have heard a band play the same set twice it loses all spontaneity and gets stale after a while. 
I hope that the times you heard me and it was not kicking that it was still interesting to you. So much depends on the rest of the group and, in Chobbersjnr, I have finally found a drummer who really understands where the music is coming from and keeps time like a clock. It is good to be once more playing sone-age music in pubs where the audience is always to the door and having a great time as it has been on every occasion I have played since I decided to come out of retirement. :Smile:

----------


## Reev

Reevs MOshpit anyone, YAY

Yes, i have arrived to have my say children, ah, everyone smiles with glee

Id first like to thank Kev for his "kind" and obviously uncarcastic views on the one the only DURESS...or maybe it was on me, meh, great words Kev, HAIL TO THE PLASTIC FOOZEBALL

Ah, fighting galore, let me answer some little statements

first of all:

Where did Estrella get too, well, its pretty obvious, Aberdeen

Gleber2 hates 95% of modern music, the other 5% belongs to Plastic Fooze, EXCELLENT TASTE MAN

Astrocrap..meh, its only a name just like FANTASMO JOHNSON which is way better though haha

Duress are a COVER BAND, yup this is true, i think everyone knows this, why its a bad thing i do not know, meh, i know im better than you all as you all know this is true, especially Chobbers :Grin: 

Random Jibberish at gigs, my OPINION is, this has to be done, i like to get the banter, i LOVE to talk, i do it well, it works

Fighting on the internet: well, it never ends, no one is ever willing to back down, here everyone sis a witness to it, so the ego's take over and run rampant, hey, im an offender, i dont like backing down, why...... drum and ace drum and bass drum and ace on the bass (been a while since last i spealed that)

Personnal tastes: We all like differant things, some people hate modern music, some people hate childish behaviour (i must be hated then) some people hate random jibberish (hhhmmm me again maybe?) some people hate cover bands(seeing a pattern here......) some people hate marmite (its a love hate thing there) everyone loves duress (this is a fact of life  :: )

Finally, id like to wish all the wannabe duress acts well at the big gig and any other gigs you all take part in, GAME ON KIDDOS'S

Ah, the good ole days of me and Pablo, ITS AWESOME

LOVE TO JUDE AND THE MAYDAYS and hit me with the good ole back office boom stick, HOOOOOOHAAAAAAAA

OH WELL, BACK TO XBOX LIVE I GO.........

----------


## Gleber2

If only all could see as clear as ye. :: 
You're my hero Reeve.

----------


## Jeid



----------


## the_big_mac

Woo Hoo, this thread is getting heated.  I'm off work and all my mates are working so i quite fancy an argument!

Gleber, I agree with Jeid when it comes to your attitude to other Musicians in this county. You come across as having a holier than thou mind set when speaking to you.  You haven't the first idea about the style astronot are producing, or why they are doing it.  You judge folk on their technical ability as if no-one could match yours.  Open up your ears and go to some other gigs, you're in for a shock! There is some real talent up here for the first time in years.  We are enjoying the re-birth of a music scene (at long last!) and you've come out of retirement and criticized everything since.  Why?

I went to see you in the Newmarket a couple of Sundays ago, now, you don't play anything like what i listen to, but to be fair you were a pretty good damn band.  However, that being said you didn't exactly get me jumping up and down.  Most of the afternoon was spent speaking to old friends and other musicians I haven't seen in a while.  You were providing great background music with no real excitement.  For the exception of Chobbers solo for which I applaud!  I actually walked away from someone in mid conversation to watch it.  But that was it, one real moment of excitement.  I must stress that im not a great fan of country or blues, so maybe thats why I couldnt get all that excited about what I was listening to, or maybe its because I've heard it all before from thousands of different artists and the appeal has been lost on me.

So thats my critical view of your band, based on personal and professional opinion. Maybe you should go and see Astronot on the 24th, then you could form an opinion on them that is based on their music rather than on what you think of Jeids attitude. Yes, Atsronot are not as technically gifted as you and your son, but by god they know how to put on a show, and how to write original material that folk actually want to listen to.  And that, as far as im concerned, is more than any other band has done up here........ever! 

I'll leave this post on one note, Gleber, you should learn some humility from your son.  He's a top bloke whom I cannot fault.  With his exceptional talent it would be easy for him to be as big headed as you, but he is not.  He can understand and respect different styles of music and criticize or praise fairly.  Something you clearly cannot do.

----------


## Gleber2

I respect your opinion, but, like Jeid you base so much of your conclusions on stories you have got from many other sources. However that is your opinion and you are entitled to it even though you are wrong on so many points. Perhaps you should discuss the situation with my son and perhaps he, speaking from a knowledge of me and my music spanning his entire life, might put you right on a few points. After all, he was educated,brought up and introduced to music by me and it has been said many times that one can judge the man by his children.

----------


## the_big_mac

> I respect your opinion, but, like Jeid you base so much of your conclusions on stories you have got from many other sources. However that is your opinion and you are entitled to it even though you are wrong on so many points. Perhaps you should discuss the situation with my son and perhaps he, speaking from a knowledge of me and my music spanning his entire life, might put you right on a few points. After all, he was educated,brought up and introduced to music by me and it has been said many times that one can judge the man by his children.


Sorry, what part of my stories have I concluded from many other sources?

And what could i discuss with chobbers, its obvious in the great Astronot vs J Fats band adventure that he would side with you given your his Dad and he plays in the band!  Also, im sure he wouldnt want to argue with me in the merits of your caithness muso God status, as once again he would not back down, being your son, and I would not concede as I obvoiusly dont agree with your opinions. I suggested you take a leaf out of his book regarding humility, not how he's turned out as a musician (without any argument im sure everyone would agree that he's got them beat on technical ability in every department!)

----------


## Gleber2

> Sorry, what part of my stories have I concluded from many other sources?
> 
> And what could i discuss with chobbers, its obvious in the great Astronot vs J Fats band adventure that he would side with you given your his Dad and he plays in the band! Also, im sure he wouldnt want to argue with me in the merits of your caithness muso God status, as once again he would not back down, being your son, and I would not concede as I obvoiusly dont agree with your opinions. I suggested you take a leaf out of his book regarding humility, not how he's turned out as a musician (without any argument im sure everyone would agree that he's got them beat on technical ability in every department!)


Your knowledge and experience of me is nonexistant. How then can you arrive at such strong opinions except by listening to the stories and tales about me that have benn circulating since time began. If my son tells the truth as he sees it, he is just defending me and if he disagrees with what is being said he is not being honest. That is basically what your saying. You obviously don't know Isaac very well either.

----------


## the_big_mac

> Your knowledge and experience of me is nonexistant. How then can you arrive at such strong opinions except by listening to the stories and tales about me that have benn circulating since time began. If my son tells the truth as he sees it, he is just defending me and if he disagrees with what is being said he is not being honest. That is basically what your saying. You obviously don't know Isaac very well either.


So if soo many folk have been saying it...............................?

Not at all, I just dont expect him to agree with me, nor to I think he should but he's hardly going to have an unbiased opinion is he?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> So if soo many folk have been saying it...............................??


people talk all the time.....................I had heard he was dead, got lung cancer amongst other things. Some people had heard so many references to that black personage fats that people when meeting the guy thought he was black

This is Caithness the county with the biggest, fastest & nastiest rumour mill ever. a place that is full of people that have been argueing etc etc for years some of them I can remember going so far back that Jeid was barely born. Nothing changes apart from the people argueing

grief I'm off back to my studio to produce distortion. At least it don't argue with me

I've played Jimmy Shand to Jimmy Hendrix & Bob Dylan to Blink 182 & it's all good if I'm on stage getting a wage for it. If I'm at home then there's very little of what I do live gets on my CD player & most of what does would probably be considered rubbish by Joe Blogg.

One thing I can say is that The J. Fats Band it is always fresh, up to the minute & mostly improvised which keeps it fun to play rather than knowing exactly what comes next to the point it could be done on autopilot........................BORING

I've been in the company of many many many people who have been guilty of what G2 is being accused of, I've had my hands up in the past as well but I don't remember any verbal lynch mobs forming along the likes of which I'm reading here & it's true to say B/mac that you don't know G2 at all in anyway whatsoever.................................

----------


## BigKev

Welcome to the most popular and fastest growing thread on the org!!!!

Please feel free to post your own personal views, regardless of consequence and the offence of others, of how you feel towards the other members this thread. 

Sarcasm BTW (im covering my a ,ss with this word here)

Stop bloomin arguing, internet disputes NEVER get solved.

Its the same argument aswell, theres no new material here guys. 

At the end of the day, all who are active in the music scene (or not) in thurso or anywhere even. All have a different view on whats good or crap. All produce/play/write different kinds of music. All will have their own attitude towards it. All will appeal to a different generation/taste of person and All have their own opinions.

^^Fact for all time^^

We all have one big thing in common - Music!

And knowing that there are so many people/places/genres here is a good thing. 

Live with it and appreciate the reason why you lot got into it in the first place.

Im sure it wasnt to argue guys!!

(of course that is my own opinion. he he)

----------


## Gleber2

> (of course that is my own opinion. he he)


At least you have sat in my front room and adressed me as an equal human being which gives at least a little knowledge of the reality of me. If you had come with a huge, unjustified ego. you would have met a bigger one which would have sent you scurrying to join the anti- brigade.
Your pont is fair, we all have music in common but so have the gangster rappers in America and they shoot each other.

----------


## the_big_mac

> Welcome to the most popular and fastest growing thread on the org!!!!
> 
> Please feel free to post your own personal views, regardless of consequence and the offence of others, of how you feel towards the other members this thread. 
> 
> Sarcasm BTW (im covering my a ,ss with this word here)
> 
> Stop bloomin arguing, internet disputes NEVER get solved.
> 
> Its the same argument aswell, theres no new material here guys. 
> ...


Well im bored and fancied an argument  :: 

Losing too much on poker and all my pals are working so have nowt else better to do that stick up for Jeid  :Wink:

----------


## moncur

> Welcome to the most popular and fastest growing thread on the org!!!!
> 
> Please feel free to post your own personal views, regardless of consequence and the offence of others, of how you feel towards the other members this thread. 
> 
> Sarcasm BTW (im covering my a ,ss with this word here)
> 
> Stop bloomin arguing, internet disputes NEVER get solved.
> 
> Its the same argument aswell, theres no new material here guys. 
> ...


YEAH! What Kev said!

Now back to the topic,

I recommend that ..... oh wait yeah the thingys already filled up with bands aint it?

----------


## BigKev

I, as well as anybody, have heard people talk about other people. It happens to everybody (even though i dont really like the idea of it myself). I personally dont think its a good idea to base opinions on what people have said. I prefer to make my own opinion from my own experiences with that person. 

The above argument is flawed, and i have been played for a fool in the past, but i still try to maintain it out of priciple.

But, on the whole, stories are a bad thing. whatever the truth is, the stories will end up more dramatic and interesting through chinese whispers.

Anybody hear any gossip on me?

----------


## the_big_mac

Im thinking something here should be clarified.  

My opinions haven't just been formed on stories, theve been formed on how he posts on here.  Yeah, ok, I concede that his reputation precedes him, but his online profile does nothing to suggest that he is any different in real life.

If you do happen to be different to how you portray yourself online Gleber, then i would suggest you think about what you have to say and how it will be taken as the written word.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Losing too much on poker and all my pals are working so have nowt else better to do that stick up for Jeid


or attack G2 as it goes

B/kev, stories are a fact of caithnessian life (unfortunately) but behind every story there is a truth & the truth is there whether it's liked or not............

BTW I heard you had 2 cyclones.........................NO wait I know you've got 2 cyclones. So nope I have no gossip on ya

& J Fats. Band V Astronot..............LMAO....................ther  e is no competition.

It really is funny how I'm obviously going to be biased, but let it be known that G2 & I don't agree on everything, far from it. We argue & it is resolved with a good outcome. I have my own mind & knowledge that I have picked both with & without G2 being there. If I was a "yes man" then I wouldn't have done 1/2 of the things in life that I've done

Anyway I'm only here cos' I'm bored & fancy an arguement. I've got nothing better to do than stick up for G2. He is after all big enough to fight his own battles. However if I see someone getting stuck in for the hell of it then yeah I'll be biased on the side of my flesh & blood. BTW I'm talking generally with nothing to do with music or music scenes

It's what most friends do for each other & particularly what offspring do should they still get on to a good degree with their parents..............

----------


## BigKev

Yup, id just like to highlight that fact, i have two cylones and one is for sale!!

roll up roll up and along to classifieds for a look-see.

Nah, unfortunatly im not famous enough to have much gossip on. oh well.

I hear you have 3 nipples Chobbers?

----------


## Jeid

I'm sure my post here will be mis-interpreted, but that goes without saying.

G2...

You seem to dislike people jumping to conclusions about you, which is fair enough, yet you're guilty of doing exactly the same about me. I've met you once at the Lighthouse and I got the impression right away that you weren't my type of person. I'm about 90% certain, that at that moment in time, you didn't have a clue who I was. So, why is it ok for you to have an opinion on me, but for me to have an opinion on you (and openly state it) is wrong?

In the past, I've asked to meet you face to face (and the offer still stands by the way) so we can chat and argue like they did back in the olden days. Instead of accepting, you shunned my offer and came back with something that you'd heard from someone else, I'm assuming Isaac, and claimed that I wouldn't be up for confrontation. How wrong you are, the offer of a cup of coffee and a chat about how much we dislike each other is still on, and then at least I think it would be fair for you to call me a pratt. You can get back to me on this.

Like everyone else on this forum, you base your opinions on other users on what they post. To them they might be sitting giggling and laughing(like I do most of the time) and others might actually being serious. I know the Big Mac, I know Moncur, Reev etc etc... They all talk to me and know what I'm like in person and can tell when I'm taking the piss out of them... from every post, even the ones when I'm not trying to wind you up (which is rare I must admit) like the other day, when I asked about your amps etc, you still take them totally out of context.

I don't mind you criticising me. I don't mind you criticising my band. In fact, as theboss will tell you(and I'm sure it's come up in the past while we've been verbally jousting) that I love criticism. I seem to thrive on it, which I think, is a good quality. You can't get anywhere in life if you take every little thing to heart (which I'm sure you're more than aware of).

Ok, I act like a child sometimes, but at least I have an excuse, I'm 23, still in my youth. But I can act my age when I want... sometimes beyond. This is however, a messageboard. A forum. Not the end of life as we know it. I come on here to have a laugh, wind people (you) up, promote my band and get some stick. I can take it. You take this far too seriously for your own good. As much as you might try to deny that, I don't think you can as in the past I have made you "annoyed and even angry"... you can't tell me that's not serious.

Lighten up, your years are advancing and if you spend the rest of your days moaning on a music forum, well... it's hardly constructive time is it?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Im thinking something here should be clarified. 
> 
> My opinions haven't just been formed on stories, theve been formed on how he posts on here. Yeah, ok, I concede that his reputation precedes him, but his online profile does nothing to suggest that he is any different in real life.
> 
> If you do happen to be different to how you portray yourself online Gleber, then i would suggest you think about what you have to say and how it will be taken as the written word.


Before reading further, please note that I Gleber2, did not realise that Cjnr was logged on. These are my words, not his.
If you read back through all the posts I have made that you have read in the past, you will find that, in the majority of cases, I have replied to the posts in the manner with which they have been written. Therfore, to an arrogant, conceited nonevent post, I will reply in a like fashion. At the other end of the scale, if the post I am replying is couched in a nice reasonable intelligent tone then I will reply in a like fashion. I have had many enlightening discussions on Caithness.org and I have argued with a lot of arrogant, immature pratts who still have the mark of the nappy on their rearend and who haven't yet begun to experience the viscitudes in life which makes the man and the musician.
There are as many people on this org who can see the honesty and humility as well as the ego and the claimed magalomania. There are many facets to a person and if you choose only to see the negative then I can only say that you are seeing a reflection of yourself and perhaps you should look to your own psyche and personality before examining one which is infinitely more complex. Upon meeting you as I have met countless thousands of people through my long and strange career, I formed an immediate impression of young, cocky, immature, inexperienced ego with nothing to back it up.

----------


## Jeid

> & J Fats. Band V Astronot..............LMAO....................ther  e is no competition.


 ::  We're obviously better 

(just in case... I am taking the piss...)

----------


## Jeid

> Before reading further, please note that I Gleber2, did not realise that Cjnr was logged on. These are my words, not his.
> If you read back through all the posts I have made that you have read in the past, you will find that, in the majority of cases, I have replied to the posts in the manner with which they have been written. Therfore, to an arrogant, conceited nonevent post, I will reply in a like fashion. At the other end of the scale, if the post I am replying is couched in a nice reasonable intelligent tone then I will reply in a like fashion. I have had many enlightening discussions on Caithness.org and I have argued with a lot of arrogant, immature pratts who still have the mark of the nappy on their rearend and who haven't yet begun to experience the viscitudes in life which makes the man and the musician.
> There are as many people on this org who can see the honesty and humility as well as the ego and the claimed magalomania. There are many facets to a person and if you choose only to see the negative then I can only say that you are seeing a reflection of yourself and perhaps you should look to your own psyche and personality before examining one which is infinitely more complex. Upon meeting you as I have met countless thousands of people through my long and strange career, I formed an immediate impression of young, cocky, immature, inexperienced ego with nothing to back it up.


There's too many big words in there... must be G2...

----------


## Gleber2

> I'm sure my post here will be mis-interpreted, but that goes without saying.
> 
> G2...
> 
> You seem to dislike people jumping to conclusions about you, which is fair enough, yet you're guilty of doing exactly the same about me. I've met you once at the Lighthouse and I got the impression right away that you weren't my type of person. I'm about 90% certain, that at that moment in time, you didn't have a clue who I was. So, why is it ok for you to have an opinion on me, but for me to have an opinion on you (and openly state it) is wrong?
> 
> In the past, I've asked to meet you face to face (and the offer still stands by the way) so we can chat and argue like they did back in the olden days. Instead of accepting, you shunned my offer and came back with something that you'd heard from someone else, I'm assuming Isaac, and claimed that I wouldn't be up for confrontation. How wrong you are, the offer of a cup of coffee and a chat about how much we dislike each other is still on, and then at least I think it would be fair for you to call me a pratt. You can get back to me on this.
> 
> Like everyone else on this forum, you base your opinions on other users on what they post. To them they might be sitting giggling and laughing(like I do most of the time) and others might actually being serious. I know the Big Mac, I know Moncur, Reev etc etc... They all talk to me and know what I'm like in person and can tell when I'm taking the piss out of them... from every post, even the ones when I'm not trying to wind you up (which is rare I must admit) like the other day, when I asked about your amps etc, you still take them totally out of context.
> ...


This dispute arose over your childish namecalling. All else came from that.
Fact. I cannot, for the life of me understand how you managed to misconstrue what was said about valves. I made a mistake, cheerfully admitted it, apologised to the Man from Delmonte and you took the huff.

----------


## Jeid

I see you've yet again avoided all my questions.... missing the points I've raised again. You should be an MP.

I never took the huff, I said I wasn't sure if you were being serious as your post   (to me anyway) reeked of sarcasm. I'm sure we realise that it was an error of judgement.

As for name calling, I don't see how it's any of your business what I refer to other bands as? I'm sure Estrella don't care either. They've been online and they never flinched. They're big boys and can stand up for themselves.

I think you have some cheek calling me childish, as you proved yourself to be equally as childish with your "Astrocrap" statement. It's just like being in primary school when I enter into a debate with you. You revert to tit-for-tat tactics... almost as if you're saying "my dad is bigger than your dad"... You say I'm proving that I'm childish and immature, I think you should take a long hard look over your posts in this thread squire, and you'll soon see who's being equally as childish.... in fact, every post you put up proves that you're acting your shoe size. Your signature speaks for itself...

EDIT: I see you've since deleted your signature. Pity, I liked all that attention  ::

----------


## theboss

Check this out... there's another one in America...

http://www.myspace.com/johnny_fats

----------


## colin stoner

well ladies, while you're all arguing, there's always Nemesis' demo to look forward to..... ::

----------


## Reev

Nemesis, my band, my boys, ive been to a practice, 

they remind me of silverstone oh so many moons ago

YAY, WINNERS I SAY

 ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Wouldn't it be great if this thread could be like a tele conference and we could all see each other fighting. Jeid can give the finger and Gleber could cast the evil eye and Chobbers could take his shirt off, it would make a good reality show! I'll get on XBOX too and challenge Reev to a game of Ghost Recon, but I still have the old Xbox though, I am resistant to change yet and a stingy  as well. And before anyone starts on me I am very proud of my childishness, who the heck wants to be an adult anyway, no me no way!

I only cover my own material, and I gave myself exclusive permission to be the only official Jeemagalike band! I am the only artist to have left Caithness and become world famous, people know me on five different continents (North America, Africa, Australia, Europe and Orkney) and once they hear my music they will never be the same again thats for sure!

I think Cover bands can be good if they go to lengths to make up out of the ordinary sets, or change up their sets regularly, its not about who wrote it, its about how its played! But I think everyone has to tackle writing and performing their own music at sometime even if it flops, nothing ventured nothing gained.

Anyway never mind lads, the Howlin' Gaels will be back playing soon and a wee bird tells me the first gig will be with none other than Howlin' Gaels wannabes "Duress", I wish I could be there for that! (just kidding)  ::

----------


## Reev

> I'll get on XBOX too and challenge Reev to a game of Ghost Recon, 
> 
> Anyway never mind lads, the Howlin' Gaels will be back playing soon and a wee bird tells me the first gig will be with none other than Howlin' Gaels wannabes "Duress", I wish I could be there for that! (just kidding)


Ah, 360 love it is for me my friend, but hey, i have xbox games too, 

Rivosechamp, thats my gamertag man.

Oooooooooooh Howlin Gaels wannabe's Duress, i love it i love it I LOVE IT, you played me with a variation of my own phrase, mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

clever of you to try, yet w eknow the real way its meant to be.......ill let you into a little secret (unless doug already has) ysee, every band wants to be duress, but what they dont know is that were a wannabe plastic fooze avct, so infact EVERYONE wants to be PLASTIC FOOD, lets keep it on the quiet huh.................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

 ::

----------


## K dragon

come on jeemag, hop on the 360 bandwagon, they RULE!!

mind you....get an intercooler, my old one suffered the 3 red lights of death syndrome (it burned itself out)

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Ah, 360 love it is for me my friend, but hey, i have xbox games too, 
> 
> Rivosechamp, thats my gamertag man.
> 
> Oooooooooooh Howlin Gaels wannabe's Duress, i love it i love it I LOVE IT, you played me with a variation of my own phrase, mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> clever of you to try, yet w eknow the real way its meant to be.......ill let you into a little secret (unless doug already has) ysee, every band wants to be duress, but what they dont know is that were a wannabe plastic fooze avct, so infact EVERYONE wants to be PLASTIC FOOD, lets keep it on the quiet huh.................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !


lmao it's true to say that tomorrow night I'm gonna be 1/4 of Plastic Food ::  

can I legally say Plastic Food on this forum????

Plastic Food
Plastic Food
Plastic Food

Jeemag. I wiil be keeping my shirt on as Reev might jump me.................horrendous thought

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> lmao it's true to say that tomorrow night I'm gonna be 1/4 of Plastic Food 
> 
> can I legally say Plastic Food on this forum????
> 
> Plastic Food
> Plastic Food
> Plastic Food
> 
> Jeemag. I wiil be keeping my shirt on as Reev might jump me.................horrendous thought


Yer gonna get banned for using foul language now  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

> Reev might jump me


Reev? Jump? May i remind u that u live next to a cliff chobbs, any jumping (which is physically impossible with Reev!) out there and u can say goodbye to the lighthouse! it'll be like the cartoons where a massive crack emerges!

----------


## zebedy

> Reev might jump me.................horrendous thought


now u really dont want that!





really!?!?!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Reev? Jump? May i remind u that u live next to a cliff chobbs, any jumping (which is physically impossible with Reev!) out there and u can say goodbye to the lighthouse! it'll be like the cartoons where a massive crack emerges!


What does Reev like to eat, you could pull a trick like in the Roadrunner cartoons where you pile up some Mars Bars at the edge of the cliff on some fake turf and send him hurtling down to be eaten by haddies and crabs if he doesn't die on the rocks first! But if it doesn't work, don't do what Wylie Coyote does and go over and jump on the turf to see why it didn't work, because I seen all those cartoons and for some reason the dug always gets it! Its a shame!

----------


## zebedy

i dont want reev hurt!?!?

then we wouldnt have the almight duress!?!?1

(Y)

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> i dont want reev hurt!?!?
> 
> then we wouldnt have the almight duress!?!?1
> 
> (Y)


I hear Reev likes to dress up too, be careful because he may dress as a sexy chick some night when your drunk and you might get something you hadn't bargained for  ::

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> i dont want reev hurt!?!?
> 
> then we wouldnt have the almight duress!?!?1
> 
> (Y)


He could lose a few limbs, and his head, without affecting his playing, easy..

----------


## Reev

wow, how special i feel, this forum has turned onto the love of all the allmighty Reev, it WAS only a matter of time

yes i like to dress up, INFACT, on saturday night, for those lucky folk who may witness, i shall be (once again) Darth Reev the Vader Raider

i can jump, fair enuf when my fat bod hits the deck there might not be much left but hey, I CAN JUMP, js not to high or far.oh how long ago i was winning both the high and long jump.did i say oh how LONG ago, haha

isaac, either way, im gonna jump you, i cant resist, what you do to me, one cant describe in words, i get all tingly and stuff, but hey, its sutin to be proud of, me being the living legend i am..........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 :: 

i am honoured being able to read all about the massive respect and reev love here, wow...yup, im ace

----------


## colin stoner

> i dont want reev hurt!?!?
> 
> then we wouldnt have the almight duress!?!?1
> 
> (Y)


yeh and we would have a 'manager' :Frown:

----------

